
Parody (in Go) of some of the basic Python core features (collections package) - ivoras
https://github.com/marcsantiago/collections
======
anentropic
Are you sure you mean "parody"?

> an imitation of the style of a particular writer, artist, or genre _with
> deliberate exaggeration for comic effect_.

These seem pretty faithful, and useful since Go lacks many 'batteries
included' we take for granted in other languages

~~~
cachesking
Probably meant parity

